# What are the Nikon equivalents of Canon entry-level DSLR's?



## Leftyplayer (Jun 24, 2011)

I tried googling this and, while it's out there, no one gets to the point - so thought maybe someone could offer a simple chart to show me the parallel entry-level models.  After seeing the quality of my pictures taken with my Canon DSLR, my cousin wants to get a DSLR.  He's starting research from scratch and also has a low budget (so we're talking the under $1K models).  I was able to list for him what to look up as far as Canon go: XS, XSi, T1i, T2i and I think there's a T3 now?  But I don't know what the Nikon (or Pentax) equivalents of those are.  Could someone offer a rough list of equivalent models for Nikon?


----------



## KmH (Jun 24, 2011)

I can do better than a rough list: www.nikonusa.com


----------



## usayit (Jun 24, 2011)

if you look the camera up on Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ, most of their full reviews have a table that compares competitive cameras.   For example the Canon T2i:

Canon EOS 550D / Rebel T2i Review: 21. Compared to: Digital Photography Review


----------



## BJF (Jun 24, 2011)

You may get new Nikon D90 kit under $1000.

Nikon D90 + market price

http://www.speakphotos.com/Cameras/DSLR-Cameras/Nikon-DSLR/


----------

